# FPS anzeigen?



## Verjigorm (10. Mrz 2007)

hiho, ich wollte mal fragen ob es ne vorgebaute Klasse/Methode gibt um die FPS anzeigen zu lassen?

ich habe das jetzt so gemacht:

2 Behaviors : WakeupOnElapsedTime(1000) und WakeupOnElapsedFrames(1)

jeder "FramewakeUp" zählt ne Variable um eins hoch und nach 1sek schaue ich wieviel Frames es waren und resette das ganze wieder.
klappt eigentlich super

jetzt wollte ich die FPS im Canvas ausgeben, als 2D-Text oder sowas, bin ich grad am schauen

Finde das aber irgendwie massig Aufwand mit 2 Wakeups etc.
Ist das bisher richtig oder gibts sowas nicht schon vordefiniert?


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mrz 2007)

Kommt mir erstmal richtig vor.

Für den Text such mal nach J3DGraphics2D - die zu benutzen zieht die FPS aber deutlich runter :-/
Ich glaube aber, es gab mal jemand, der da eine bessere Möglichkeit gefunden hat, die müsste bei der Suche dann aber auch rauskommen


----------



## 17daywalker (7. Apr 2007)

Hi,
hab mich heute mit dem selben Problem beschäftigt wie du. Und ich bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen das es leichter ist Fraps ( http://www.fraps.com/download.php ) herunterzuladen, das dir die FPS genau anzeigen kann und noch ein paar nützliche Zuästze hat, z.B. eine ScreenCapture Funktion mit der du ein Video von deinem Spiel machen kannst.

MFG Markus


----------



## Verjigorm (7. Apr 2007)

es ging hierbei um die FPS des Java3D-Canvas und nicht die des PC's


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Apr 2007)

Höh? Das zeigt Fraps ja auch an, als Overlay in dem Canvas.


----------



## snowtiger (8. Mai 2007)

http://www.java-tips.org/other-api-tips/java3d/how-to-create-a-frames-per-second-counter.html


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2007)

nur so nebenbei bei dem wakeup mit Frames musst du "0" als parameter übergeben sonst ruft er sich nur nach jedem 2. frame auf


----------

